
On Computers: First Rule on Updating Software – Don’t - fortran77
https://www.telegram.com/news/20200202/on-computers-first-rule-on-updating-software---dont
======
wackget
Wow, this "article" is tabloid-tier garbage. Seriously; it's the online
equivalent of an opinion column in your grandmother's Sunday church newspaper.

Some quotes:

>> "[don't] click on suspicious links and attachments, like Mark Zuckerberg
did recently. He opened a video from a Saudi prince and his computer was
immediately infected with malware."

Uh, no. That was Jeff Bezos and it was a mobile phone (via Whatsapp), not a
computer.

>> "runaround she got from Uber. For starters, she forgot her Uber password.
But when she tapped “forgot password?” they sent the reset link to an email
address she no longer uses"

How DARE Uber not magically update her email address when she changes it and
doesn't inform them?

------
dgellow
I'm in Germany, on my home connection. When I try to access the website I get
the following:

> www.telegram.com - Access Denied

> Error code 16

> This request was blocked by the security rules

> 2020-02-03 16:54:50 UTC

> Origin Server IP N/A

> Incident ID: <redacted>

> Please Note: We are temporarily unavailable to users from certain countries
> while we upgrade our site to implement new methods for data processing as
> required by applicable laws.

> Powered by imperva

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
Santosh83
Works here in India... Must be a CDN issue?

~~~
bpfrh
You are not in the EU and therefore the GDPR does not apply to you.

------
ViViDboarder
EU folks, you’re not missing much.

This article has almost no substance beyond the headline. No information
supporting it either. It also abruptly changes to the next topic halfway down.

Also, unless Zuck was recently hacked by a Saudi Prince, they are confusing
their billionaires. It was Bezos who was compromised using an WhatsApp, which
is owned by Zuck.

------
mthoms
The page claims it's possible to get a free Windows 10 upgrade with a Windows
7 license but I thought that offer was long gone. Does anyone know if that
actually still works?

Edit: Apparently it's possible _if_ you've already got Win7 installed. But
what if it's _not_ installed but you possess a retail disk and key?

I only need it for Bootcamp and don't want to install 7 then upgrade to 10 via
Bootcamp. (I'd be surprised if that's even possible due to the way Bootcamp
works.)

Edit #2: It works just fine after all. My Windows 7 (retail) key was
recognized as a valid key in Windows 10.

~~~
basch
it never stopped working. Run the Win10 iso/exe on a licensed Win7 computer,
and your Win10 will be activated with Digital Entitlement.

The "this is ending soon" was a scare campaign to get people to upgrade in a
timely manner.

~~~
exmadscientist
Or, even better if you want a clean install, just use your Win7 serial to
activate Win10. As long as you match edition (Home/Pro), it should work fine.

~~~
mthoms
Really? That's great news. I'm off to try it now.

Added: It worked, thanks! It even automatically upgrading my unlicensed Win10
"Home" to Win10 "Pro" since my license was for Win 7 Ultimate.

------
toastal
More people should be supporting Linux and the BSDs knowing that support and
updates often lasts much longer. They would be great for systems in Doctor's
offices and such as noted.

~~~
Joeri
Ubuntu LTS releases lose support after 5 years. Windows 7 lost support after
10 years. You can freely upgrade ubuntu, but you can also freely upgrade
windows, and windows feature releases remain supported for about as long as
ubuntu LTS releases.

Also, windows has very good backwards compat for binaries, you can run
decades-old binaries.

~~~
toastal
You should encourage users to upgrade by not having history of things breaking
-- it used to not be free, and now it's not free as in freedom with all the
tracking built in to the OS. I upgrade my Linux machine multiple times a day
because I'm confident that things will be smooth and even when they're not
it's usually one package at a time instead of the UI and all APIs changing on
a monolithic release cycle. New versions fix up bugs and security, so we
shouldn't be rolling with out-of-date software.

------
crmrc114
Since the linked page made the fans spin up on my laptop. Here is a trimread
link
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/4006](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/4006)

~~~
Hackbraten
Also, here’s a snapshot (of the original page, which is blocked in the EU):

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200203164738/https://www.teleg...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200203164738/https://www.telegram.com/news/20200202/on-
computers-first-rule-on-updating-software---dont)

~~~
lawlorino
That's weird, anyone know why it's blocked in the EU? Edit: Aha, it's probably
GDPR-related.

~~~
wizzwizz4
That surprised me, until I realised that this was telegram.COM, not
Telegram.ORG (the chat).

------
y-c-o-m-b
I'm still running Windows 7 on my home PC with no plans to upgrade. I've been
using Windows 10 on my work laptop for several years now and I absolutely hate
it. For me it's slow, not intuitive, dealing with telemetry is annoying, and
takes too long to find familiar options.

I've been meaning to switch to a Linux distro for good, but each time I run
into some kind of driver problem that makes me go back to Windows. I'll just
have to suck it up one of these days because I refuse to upgrade my home PC to
that heap of trash Windows 10.

------
ghastmaster
Some software I update. Some I do not. It depends on whether I suspect or have
history of updates taking away or breaking features. Generally I update.

~~~
JohnFen
Yeah, that's pretty much how I roll.

I apply security-only updates pretty much automatically. If an update contains
nonsecurity changes, then I wait until enough others have applied the update
that I feel I have a good handle on what the update is actually doing. If it
seems harmless, then I'll apply it.

If it changes features, functionality, or the UI, then I need to reevaluate
the update as if it were new software. That takes me a little longer to do, so
that adds additional time before I decide what my response to it will be.

------
lagadu
Here's a website whose handling of private data is so bad that it's literally
illegal in large parts of the world.

------
iamaelephant
What the hell is this? This is not the calibre of content I expect from HN.

~~~
k2enemy
I believe it was posted here and upvoted so that people can mock it. Either
way, this is not the type of thing I come to HN for.

